# XML File updaten



## Java Gast (28. Okt 2005)

Hallo!

Ich stehe vor dem Problem dass ich Daten eines Kurses in einen XML hinzufuegen will. Habe es schon hingebracht mit dem FileWriter einen simplen XML file zu schreiben. Wenn ich da jedoch was hinzufuege dann ueberschreibt er die ganze Datei....

Ich habe meine ganzen Daten des Kurses in einem TreeSet drin. 

Wie krieg ich es also hin dass ich Daten in EINEM XML immer wieder hinzufuegen kann AM ENDE ohne dass die vorher geschriebenen Daten ueberschrieben werden?

Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben wie ich es vielleicht definiern kann dass der Filewriter am Ende der Datei schreibt?

Bin fuer jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## Campino (28. Okt 2005)

a) RandomAccessFile, der schreibt an eine definierte Stelle in der datei
b) du ließt z.B. mit jdom den File ein, anderst das Document-Objekt und schreibst in wieder in die Datei...


----------



## Java-Gast (4. Nov 2005)

Danke fuer den reply!

Habs mir letztendlich einfach gemacht und auf das hinzufuegen in dem Sinne gepfiffen und es umstaendlich gemacht...

Den XML file komplett geparsed in ein TreeSet - zu dem TreeSet einen neues Objekt hinzu und das TreeSet dann wieder als XML File gespeichert.... Hat den selben Effekt wie wenn man was hinzufuegen wuerde....

Wahrscheinlich Rechenaufwendiger bei groesseren Apps ich weiss aber mein App wird sicher nicht gross.... 

danke trotzdem....


----------

